# Blackberry winter gonna smoke some



## dave17a (May 13, 2014)

011.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 13, 2014


















012.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 13, 2014






Gotta cold spell here, called a blackberry winter. Black berrys are in bloom and cold spell. Happens usually in June but crazy a$$ weather.
 Well shoot. Can't read but went to a store called Better Cheddar. Had alot a fu fu crap, but alot of cheese that could also taste and OMG. This last pic that you can't see is 10 yr old cheddar. 39.99$ per #. Bought like 0.330 # FOR 7 bucks or so. First pic is Price Chopper with 3 xtra sharp and Mozzerella, 2 yr old cheddar from better cheddar. Gonna slice a little of each 10 yr and 2 yr. which is only 15$ per #. Thinkin 40 bucks is not worth it. What a store. Got to taste some exotc cheese have never tried before, let alone never heard of. One even had Truffles. Goin back after next bonus. One did taste like BJ smells, Catfish bait. Yhank god for cracker samples.


----------

